# banks are closed for6 days



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Beware the banks are closed from the 14 th to the 20th for eid .


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Thanks, good to know.


 Also several ATMs I tried yesterday were empty.


----------

